# Further Leave to Remain UK



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi there! I am very thankful to the experts of this forum as they helps a lot.
Yesterday I made my application of FLR(M) as a Civil Partner so I want to know what is the average processing time in the UK and how will I get my reference to check my application status ? moreover I just read on UKBA websites about new rules which has been announced by13 June so are they applicable to us or not ?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

RockStar said:


> Hi there! I am very thankful to the experts of this forum as they helps a lot.
> Yesterday I made my application of FLR(M) as a Civil Partner so I want to know what is the average processing time in the UK and how will I get my reference to check my application status ? moreover I just read on UKBA websites about new rules which has been announced by13 June so are they applicable to us or not ?


OMGsh, did you make a POSTAL application? That can take as long as SIX months I think I've read posts saying average of 3-4 months, but that could be other postal applications-someone will correct me if needed. 

Luckily, you have applied *pre-9 July* and so are covered under old rules. 

As for the reference number, I think you'll receive that when you get the letter to book a biometrics appointment.


----------



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> OMGsh, did you make a POSTAL application? That can take as long as SIX months I think I've read posts saying average of 3-4 months, but that could be other postal applications-someone will correct me if needed.
> 
> Luckily, you have applied *pre-9 July* and so are covered under old rules.
> 
> As for the reference number, I think you'll receive that when you get the letter to book a biometrics appointment.


OMG 6 MONTHS. OMG I am shocked ! We were advised to apply by post so it takes 3-6 weeks 
We have all booked for my brother's wedding in August and we stated it in our letters as well. but if it would take 6 months I would probably dead


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

RockStar said:


> OMG 6 MONTHS. OMG I am shocked ! We were advised to apply by post so it takes 3-6 weeks
> We have all booked for my brother's wedding in August and we stated it in our letters as well. but if it would take 6 months I would probably dead


UK Border Agency | Waiting times

Who told you 3-6 weeks by post? Not saying they're wrong-in fact I'm hoping I'm wrong and you have a much better source of info, like Joppa, or an OISC authorised immigration advisor.


----------



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> UK Border Agency | Waiting times
> 
> Who told you 3-6 weeks by post? Not saying they're wrong-in fact I'm hoping I'm wrong and you have a much better source of info, like Joppa, or an OISC authorised immigration advisor.


Our solicitor who we have been to just discuss the case. She wrote a letter after and she stated 3-6 weeks. I don't know if its true or not ! but we were advised that. I am so stressed now because our plan could be effected badly if we did not get our passports back by August. Between I am reading over some other forums. where in some people cases it would took 1.5 months.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

RockStar said:


> Our solicitor who we have been to just discuss the case. She wrote a letter after and she stated 3-6 weeks. I don't know if its true or not ! but we were advised that. I am so stressed now because our plan could be effected badly if we did not get our passports back by August. Between I am reading over some other forums. where in some people cases it would took 1.5 months.


Try to stay calm (I know, it's much easier for me to say than for you to do. I'm sorry). And keep us posted-I really want to be wrong!


----------



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Try to stay calm (I know, it's much easier for me to say than for you to do. I'm sorry). And keep us posted-I really want to be wrong!


Anyway Thanks for your information I will keep it update once I go through my processing time. I will pray if I could be done by August.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

RockStar said:


> Our solicitor who we have been to just discuss the case. She wrote a letter after and she stated 3-6 weeks. I don't know if its true or not ! but we were advised that. I am so stressed now because our plan could be effected badly if we did not get our passports back by August. Between I am reading over some other forums. where in some people cases it would took 1.5 months.


You probably want to pull that link to a different forum as I'm pretty sure linking to other forums is frowned on here. [Done it - MOD]

And please do pray-I believe it works!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> how will I get my reference to check my application status ?


There is no way to check your application progress if that is what you are hoping.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Even if some people have had their postal application processed in 6 weeks, there is no way it will be as quick as that for you, as I'm sure UKBA is now flooded with other applicants trying to beat the clock for new rules.
If you haven't yet given your biometrics, you may be able to withdraw your application without losing your fees and re-apply using PEO, but check first that appointment slots are still available prior to 9th July. Go to UK Border Agency | Booking an appointment for our premium service.
Or if it isn't possible, withdraw, lose your fees and re-apply by PEO. If your appointment is on or after 9th July, your case will be decided by new rules.
Or you can withdraw, get your passport back and travel to the wedding. But then you cannot re-enter UK on existing visa but have to apply for a CP visa before returning. Unless the wedding is taking place in the country of your nationality or usual residence, you may not be able to do so.


----------



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Even if some people have had their postal application processed in 6 weeks, there is no way it will be as quick as that for you, as I'm sure UKBA is now flooded with other applicants trying to beat the clock for new rules.
> If you haven't yet given your biometrics, you may be able to withdraw your application without losing your fees and re-apply using PEO, but check first that appointment slots are still available prior to 9th July. Go to UK Border Agency | Booking an appointment for our premium service.
> Or if it isn't possible, withdraw, lose your fees and re-apply by PEO. If your appointment is on or after 9th July, your case will be decided by new rules.
> Or you can withdraw, get your passport back and travel to the wedding. But then you cannot re-enter UK on existing visa but have to apply for a CP visa before returning. Unless the wedding is taking place in the country of your nationality or usual residence, you may not be able to do so.


Thanks for the message! well I have not done with biometrics yet and I can't change my dates for the PEO appointment now because my current visa will be expired tomorrow so I have no way left to withdraw or change so all I am waiting for the decision either in 6 months or in 2 months. I am sure I am not going to wedding in August and have lost all the expenses we did so far. Thanks for the help and message.


----------



## patman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Luckily, you have applied pre-9 July and so are covered under old rules. 

Does this apply if you were granted a marriage visa to come to the U.K. but have not yet applied for F.L.R to date as i'm doing mine in November, will i be covered by the old rules?


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

patman1 said:


> Luckily, you have applied pre-9 July and so are covered under old rules.
> 
> Does this apply if you were granted a marriage visa to come to the U.K. but have not yet applied for F.L.R to date as i'm doing mine in November, will i be covered by the old rules?


You are under the old rules. Your fiance visa was already granted, so you will stay on the old rules through the whole process.

M


----------



## patman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> You are under the old rules. Your fiance visa was already granted, so you will stay on the old rules through the whole process.
> 
> M


Sorry if i was repeating myself, thank you so much for your fast reply.:clap2:


----------

